# Tial 38mm External Wastegate VS Turbosmart Ultra-Gate 35mm External Wastegate



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

What would you use? Compare price, Quality, Availablilty, Etc.


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Tial 38mm External Wastegate VS Turbosmart Ultra-Gate 35mm External Wastegate (martman45)*

Either will work great for you. I am running a TiAL 38mm and love it but I also hear great things about the Turbosmart. (The turbosmart is also a bit cheaper)


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Tial 38mm External Wastegate VS Turbosmart Ultra-Gate 35mm External Wastegate (BigDaddyCW)*

isn't Turbo Smart made out of plastic?


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

i recal the turbo smart being pricier for some reason. and no its not made out of plastic its preasure cast.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

forgot to say that ill be running the turbosmart most probably australian parts are always high quality


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

I guess it depends on where you get your TiAL. I know EIP has the Turbosmart but don't remember what they charge.
I found my TiAL 38mm for around $215.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

and the cheapest ive seen for turbosmart is 299 if anyone knows where to get it cheaper let me know


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (BigDaddyCW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddyCW* »_
I found my TiAL 38mm for around $215.

that is exactly the same price i payed for mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Both of them are excellent units. I prefer the looks of the Turbosmart, and I am also a big fan of Australian-made parts.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I havent heard many things about the turbosmart but what i did hear was all good.. i have the tial and have no complaints at all.. so which ever one you can get the better deal on


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

check Eip 
rich gives the vortex discount 
forgot what the price was i think it was $299



_Modified by FULLE LOADED at 10:15 PM 9-3-2004_


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FULLE LOADED)*

idk... i doubt he could give a good enuff discount to make me buy that over a tial for liek 210 shipped.. i bought mine from a hondatech group buy... like i said b4 go for what ya get the better deal on bc i doubt youd notice a difference wiith either


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

From what I have heard the turbosmart unit is superior to the tial. IM Rich he will give you a worthwhile deal.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

I got my Tial off Ebay for 200 flat new. Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"and the cheapest ive seen for turbosmart is 299 i" 
i got a tial 44mm vband for 315. if that turbosmart is 299 i wouldn't bother.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

why do u need the 44 ?? that thing is huge


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

How can it be "superior".....if they both work and don't give issues,aren't they the same? TIAL has been proven time and time again to be a excellent wastegate,and since it is 38 vs. 35mm,I would think the TIAL would flow more anyway..I think Turbosmart is way overpriced,I know one guy that paid almost $400.00 fpr a BOV! What a SUCKER!


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_How can it be "superior".....if they both work and don't give issues,aren't they the same? TIAL has been proven time and time again to be a excellent wastegate,and since it is 38 vs. 35mm,I would think the TIAL would flow more anyway..I think Turbosmart is way overpriced,I know one guy that paid almost $400.00 fpr a BOV! What a SUCKER!

... exactly. 
Also, all companies will praise what they sell... thats no brainer. 
Honestly, I dont know why would you go with TurboSmart, when Tial is cheaper and it has been prover to work over, and over again.


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Yeah, I've recently seen [email protected] state that it is superior to the Tial but offered no explanation or facts or any kind to back that up. Nothing against Rich, but I've never heard of this "Ultragate" before but I and everyone else have heard of Tial.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (Angular)*

Well its a new product so until more people start using it there is no way to prove its better. All the new ultragates are 38mm, same fit, a little smaller. I got a price of 250 and really how much cheaper is the tial. I think it comes with a few springs included. All there products look top notch. IMO its seems to be a newer better design.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

the 38vs35 thing doesnt really make sence cuz the turbosmart has more lift they both flow the same ...
MDturborcco : where did u find it for 250$


----------



## powerls (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Angular)*

The Turbosmart W/G's are far superior to ANY Tial W/G. 
A few facts
-the turbosmart w/g's are made entirely of 253ma stainless, 253ma can handle 300 degrees of heat more than inconel
- the use of 253ma also allows the use of race gas and won't cause sticking or "gunking up"
- the tubosmart w/g's are investment cast, instead of Tial's sand casting methods. Investment casting is more precise and will prevent any rusting or corroding on the exterior
- the Turbosmart w/g's come with all springs and mounting hardware needed
- the ultragate uses 2 bolt flange and will drop right into a Tial setup
- the progate uses a v-band that is self centering and the v-band flanges and actual v-band clamps are made of 253ma as well
- both the ultragate and the progates valves are a one piece design, and you guessed it, its made of 253ma steel as well. and both w/g's have the most lift of any w/g on the market
- both w/g's have a temperature isolation zone to minimize heat exchange
- the ultragate is smaller than the tial as well
- the interior of the turbosmart w/g's have been computer designed to maximize flow
- the progate 48mm flows as much as an HKS 60
and for the gentleman who has a tial 44mm, that tial 44mm w/g uses a 35mm opening and a 44mm valve. that big valve is basically just getting in the way of exhaust flow. 
if you guys have any questions regarding these w/g's, shoot me an IM. I have used Turbosmart on all my cars.
have fun boosting


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

you can pick up a tail 38mm from rippinralf on here for *210 shipped*

but why would fast a2 20v need a 44 ? when you start flowing tons of air ... and want to run lower boost he will never have to worry about boost creep .. or a boost spike . the wastegate isnt nesecarily all the way open.. it opens only enough to flow enough around the turbo . so running a huge wastegate is never a bad thing. some people say overkill .. but i dont think so


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

and having a bit of experience with working with a flow bench ... more lift doesnt nesecarily mean more flow ... it can actually hurt at some points ... once you get past a certain point


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"but why would fast a2 20v need a 44 ? when you start flowing tons of air ... and want to run lower boost he will never have to worry about boost creep .. or a boost spike . the wastegate isnt nesecarily all the way open." 
exactly trevahhh... goal is 500+whp... turbo is a t3 stg 5 / gt35 compressor wheel so i was worried about creep. i said to myself do i want to do this once or have to redo it. 
when your working on a really big hp project every single aspect is an issue of concern. Now i can check this off my list. 
"that tial 44mm w/g uses a 35mm opening and a 44mm valve. that big valve is basically just getting in the way of exhaust flow." 
um? crack is fun? i've got both sitting here on my desk and they aren't even close. 
heres what i know... my buddies 900whp civic runs a tial. my other buddies 700hp civic runs a tial. my buddies 640 whp 240sx runs a tial. another friends 685 whp civic also runs a tial 40. then there ar ethe half a dozen or so tial 38's i've installed on smaller projects for kids around the valley. 
out of all those valves... not one has ever had a glitch. Almost ALL of these people run them on race fuel at least occasionally, and the real big hp guys definantly see some EGTs. Why pay more? "300 degrees more tempurature resistence then incolnel" hate to say it bud but thats some ****in exxxxxtreeeeeme overkill. if your engine was making egt's to melt incolnel, the wastegate melting would be the last of your concerns. 
sure, the turbosmart stuff is really nice... but i'll leave it at this... my buddy sells both, and runs a tial.










_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 6:32 PM 9-5-2004_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Yeah,i cant see spending extra money for the turbosmart gate when the Tial is a high quality piece and is proven through out the race community.On the subject of flow,im running a 38mm and it is too small,once i uncap the dump on the exhaust back preesure on the charger is less therefore the exhaust gasses have an easier job getting through the charger,causing boost spike as my gate is not up to the job in the flow department.44mm is always a good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

my gate is in a real tight spot too so the 44 was nice cause its v band... only takes a small amount of swearing to put it on. 
bad habit are you runnin open w/g or is it plumbed back in? i'm gonna run mine open, alot of times the manner in which it is plumbed back in causes problems.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Its atmosphere dump,its just too small


----------

